# Complete outsourcing--baby onesies, children's tishirts, design transfer, tags



## uniquelychacha (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi! I'm brand new here and am having trouble finding some information. After spending a few days on here, reading lots of threads, I'm convinced someone here can help steer me in the right direction. I'm looking for an outsourcing company that can take my photography and put it on both baby onesies and children's t-shirts (2T-4T for right now). I am also looking for that same company to put on custom labels. Is this something that exists? A place that can do all of that? I would place an order for a very large quantity if needed. Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## uniquelychacha (Oct 15, 2008)

Ok so I'm still on the quest for a complete outsourcing, but I'm considering doing this at home still. I found a machine called the JetPress 12. Anyone ever use it? Seems cost effective...


----------



## seattleprintshop (Jan 15, 2007)

Hello try ashevilleprintshop.com we have used them before for baby items.


----------



## uniquelychacha (Oct 15, 2008)

seattleprintshop said:


> Hello try ashevilleprintshop.com we have used them before for baby items.


Thanks so much!!! Will do!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

uniquelychacha said:


> Ok so I'm still on the quest for a complete outsourcing, but I'm considering doing this at home still. I found a machine called the JetPress 12. Anyone ever use it? Seems cost effective...


If you type in jetpress in the search box at the top of the page, you'll find a few threads where other members have shared their experience with this press.


----------



## uniquelychacha (Oct 15, 2008)

thanks! I"m still learning ahhaha


----------

